# defrosting



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

This may come across as a really daft question, but I dont know!

Im weaning my baby, she s 6 months in 2 weeks so Ive decided to cook my own baby purees- enough for the week and freeze them in little plastic tubs to be reheated every day. 

Do I just take my frozen puree out of the deepfreeze and defrost by leaving it to stand for the day while Im at work in the fridge, or do I leave it frozen until Im ready to use it and heat it up in the microwave or?  whats the safest way to defrost home made baby puree before use? 


Ps I use little advent plastic tubs to freeze the purees- that should be ok? 

what about if we are travelling- how long can I leave a thawed baby puree in the (sealed) little plastic tub defrosted in my bag before it has to be eaten? 

Im scared to use supermarket ones for fear my baby will like them too much and then never eat the real stuff 
Thanks

Lotsky

Lotsky


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You can defrost in the fridge and use within 24 hours. The advent pots with blue lids are fine. I still use mine now for other things!!

I also brought frozen baby foods...fantastic!! which you got out of the freezer as and when you needed.

Be careful with heating up with a microwave as it causes hot spots.

I used to put the little container inside a bowl of warm water.

Jxxxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you very much!

Im really getting into making homemade purees. ! Ive bought some spoons which go a wired colour if the puree is too hot and I tend to check it myself before she gets it ( neurotic mother syndrome here )

Can I ask one more question. Can I offer her a bottle with water in ( boiled and purified in the fridge ) to go with her purees- or should her thirst be satisfied still with her formulas. Shes now on 5 x 180 ml formulas per day plus a basic puree of about 3 tablespoonfuls per puree ( baby carrot, sweet potato, or turnip )-

I just dont want her getting thirsty. ?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes you can offer her some water...try giving it in a beaker though (you can buy ''first stage cups'').

Its good to get her used to water in a cup as when you come to give her juice she will already be happy drinking from it. (its also better for their teeth)

Jxxxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

